
Show HN: MIDI Pong – Play Pong with a MIDI Controller - errozero
http://errozero.co.uk/midi-pong/
======
errozero
Not a great version of Pong, just a demo of using a MIDI controller to play a
game really. Only works in Chrome and you'll need a MIDI controller connected
before starting Chrome.

------
errozero
Code on GitHub: [https://github.com/errozero/midi-
pong](https://github.com/errozero/midi-pong)

